# !!! Black Cat Big Baiter 2 3,20m 200-500g NUR 158,95,-€ !!!



## raubfischjagd*de (8. Mai 2014)

*Black Cat Big Baiter 2*

​Die Big Bater 2 mit ihren 500g Wurfgewicht und einer Länge von 3,20 Meter ist die Bojenrute schlecht hin.
Durch die Länge des Powerblanks können selbst beim Long-Range-Fischen kraftvolle Anhiebe gesetzt werden
und den Wallern Paroli geboten werden, wenn dieser in Hindernisse schwimmt.


Länge: 3,20m
Wurfgewicht: 200-500 g
Teile: 2
Transportlänge: 1,65 m
Rutengewicht: 580 g
Lebenslange Garantie auf den Blank
Fuji Rollenhalter


*NUR 158,95,-€*




​


----------

